# My new walking partner



## Denise1952 (Oct 27, 2014)

My sister's friend is pretty unwilling to walk her tiny dog, Baby.  A little chiauau who is just wonderful!  She called me and asked if when I went for my walks if I would take Baby.  Wow, I jumped at the chance.  We went today for the first time and she is easy and so excited to get to walk.  She is my new walking buddy and I am so grateful  Really helps me get out there and keep trying.  She is so fun too and I am just so in love with her already  Oh, the lady insists on paying me too, so yep, it's a "job I love" LOL!!


----------



## Raven (Oct 27, 2014)

So glad you have a walking buddy.  It's great to have company
while out walking.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 27, 2014)

Sure is Raven, and I realized I talked to her all the way, lol!!  Well, no neighbors will mess with me because they'll figure I'm looney tunes, which is right on!! LOL!


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 27, 2014)

That's great news for you both Denise!


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 27, 2014)

LOL, bad leaf, scary leaf!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 27, 2014)

That's great news for you and the pup Denise, I'm so happy!  Post a pic if you can. :love_heart:


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 27, 2014)

I will get a pic for sure SB I thought about it today, but too late


----------



## Lee (Oct 28, 2014)

A friend and I do a 40 minute daily walk which at times turns into a jog when her pooch gets excited about meeting another dog coming from the opposite direction.

The dogs make friends....the dog walkers make new friends too.

Enjoy Denise.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 28, 2014)

So many times I don't feel like getting my butt out of this chair to walk, but my doggies have a different idea..  They are relentless.. expecially Izzy, my Goldendoodle..  So to shut her up.. I put on my sneakers and off we go..  It's a good thing.   

Meander.. that is the cutest cartoon!!  AND TRUE!!!   Thanks for the chuckle this morning!


----------



## oldman (Oct 28, 2014)

OK, so we have a cat. I don't know of anyone that takes a cat for a walk. A cat walks when and if it wants to. Come to think of it; a cat does whatever it wants and when it wants. But, he is a good friend and does stupid things that makes us laugh. The best one is when he is chasing a laser beam from a laser pen. OMG, he's so funny.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 28, 2014)

nwlady said:


> My sister's friend is pretty unwilling to walk her tiny dog, Baby.  A little chiauau who is just wonderful!  She called me and asked if when I went for my walks if I would take Baby.  Wow, I jumped at the chance.  We went today for the first time and she is easy and so excited to get to walk.  She is my new walking buddy and I am so grateful  Really helps me get out there and keep trying.  She is so fun too and I am just so in love with her already  Oh, the lady insists on paying me too, so yep, it's a "job I love" LOL!!



Good for you Denise!  .. glad you have a walking buddy.    I have two dogs - both are useless for taking for a walk!   My lab has the strength  of a bull and pulls like he is one .... and little bichon gets too excited to walk straight.  My fault on both counts!

then there's the cat ...


----------



## Debby (Oct 28, 2014)

Sounds like you're having fun with this new addition to your routine Denise!  And chihuahua's are such cute little lap warmers.  I have two of them also, although one doesn't go for walks, he goes for rides in the back pack (where he promptly dozes off).  Enjoy your walks!


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 28, 2014)

Lee said:


> A friend and I do a 40 minute daily walk which at times turns into a jog when her pooch gets excited about meeting another dog coming from the opposite direction.
> 
> The dogs make friends....the dog walkers make new friends too.
> 
> Enjoy Denise.



Thank you much Lee, have to go alone today because it's raining and my lil buddy needs her mommy to get her a raincoat, lol before I can take her


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 28, 2014)

Bonnie said:


> Good for you Denise!  .. glad you have a walking buddy.    I have two dogs - both are useless for taking for a walk!   My lab has the strength  of a bull and pulls like he is one .... and little bichon gets too excited to walk straight.  My fault on both counts!
> 
> then there's the cat ...



LOL Bonnie  Yes, I've tried walking big dogs that aren't leash broke and it is very rough, lol!  I like my itti bitti chiauau.  She walks so straight too, I am really fortunate


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks Debby,

I had a little one of my own that when he'd get tired, I could easily carry him  We went on lots of walks


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 28, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> So many times I don't feel like getting my butt out of this chair to walk, but my doggies have a different idea..  They are relentless.. expecially Izzy, my Goldendoodle..  So to shut her up.. I put on my sneakers and off we go..  It's a good thing.
> 
> Meander.. that is the cutest cartoon!!  AND TRUE!!!   Thanks for the chuckle this morning!



Yes, dogs can help get us out there.  I am always so glad after I've done it, and once I am in a routine, I actually have with-drawels if I miss a day!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 28, 2014)

oldman said:


> OK, so we have a cat. I don't know of anyone that takes a cat for a walk. A cat walks when and if it wants to. Come to think of it; a cat does whatever it wants and when it wants. But, he is a good friend and does stupid things that makes us laugh. The best one is when he is chasing a laser beam from a laser pen. OMG, he's so funny.



Cats can entertain you for hours, for sure  I bet that laser pen is fun


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 28, 2014)

View attachment 10691


----------



## Bettyann (Oct 28, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your happy story, Denise... made me feel good just reading it!! :love_heart:


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 29, 2014)

Actually, there is a guy in my neighborhood who DOES walk a cat on a leash.  I've never seen it before, but he does it. And the cat seems to like it.  It's a very strange sight and he has lots of people coming up to him to talk about it, so he meets lots of people in the neighborhood.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 29, 2014)

A popular balloon!


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 29, 2014)

Bettyann said:


> Thank you for sharing your happy story, Denise... made me feel good just reading it!! :love_heart:



Glad you liked it Bettyann Just love that lil pup We didn't go yesterday since the weather was so bad.  But her owner (another Betty) bought her a lil vest to wear when it's colder.  We still won't go if it's pouring, I would, but can't soak the "Baby" lol!!



Butterfly said:


> Actually, there is a guy in my neighborhood who DOES walk a cat on a leash.  I've never seen it before, but he does it. And the cat seems to like it.  It's a very strange sight and he has lots of people coming up to him to talk about it, so he meets lots of people in the neighborhood.



Oh yeah, I've seen them, especially when I'm out camping  It always tickles me to see a cat on a leash, lol



Meanderer said:


> A popular balloon!



Looks like the chesire cat in Alice of Wonderland


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 31, 2014)

Promised pic of new, walking partner  She wasn't into standing still for a photo but we managed one  She has a new vest to keep her warm too, seemed to be ok with it since she is not used to one


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 31, 2014)

Aww, what a sweetie, bet she need that vest too this time of year in Oregon!


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 31, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Aww, what a sweetie, bet she need that vest too this time of year in Oregon!



It's way moderate on the coast but inland, lots of freezing temps in Winter.  But yes, she needs a little, extra still, as you know they don't have much hair


----------

